# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Проблема с роутером или с ноутбуком?

## papay

У меня роутер D-Link DIR 300 (4 порта + wi-fi), два компьютера и ноутбук. Подключаю всё хозяйство по кабелю. И компы, и ноут без проблем выходят в inet, и по внутренней сети друг друга видят. Отключаю кабель от ноутбука, подрубаю через wi-fi. С интернетом всё отлично, а по сетке ни ноут компы, ни компы ноут не видят. Может кто подскажет в чём подвох? Плизз.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Если ОС Vista or Win 7, зайти в "Центр управления сетями и общим доступом", и убедиться, что соответствующая сеть не является (о Гугль!) общественной. Если установлен KIS (о Яндекс!.. касперский-яндекс), то и там проверить (и, при необходимости, исправить) настройки сетевого экрана. То есть, обозначить сеть как "локальную" или "доверенную". Да, еще забыл на Yahoo послать....

----------


## papay

Нет, ОС Win XP sp3. KIS 2010.

----------


## Bratez

> KIS 2010.


В настройках сетевого экрана на вкладке _Сети_ проверьте, что беспроводная сеть считается локальной, а не публичной.

----------

papay

----------


## papay

Большущее спасибо!!! Всё заработало.

----------

